# DVD2DivX - the easy way guide/tutorial



## Ponmayilal (Feb 6, 2008)

*Making a DivX CD of a Movie/Music DVD – the easy way:*
This tutorial gives a step by step procedure for making a DivX CD of a Movie/Music DVD you own and for your personal use.
Software required:
1. *Stand-alone DivX Codec*.If you do not have one, download and install the latest Divx for Windows from   *www.divx.com/  This will install the free DivX community codec and 15 day trial version of the DivX Pro codec – which you may choose or choose not to buy.
 _*For this tutorial a licenced DivX Pro codec 6.8.0 has been used._
2. *Dr.DivX OSS 2.0.1 Beta 7 (February 2nd 2008**). *Download and install from
 *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=145411
*Where are my vobs?*
1. Rip the DVD you want to convert into Divx CD, to your hard drive. You will need only the vob files of the main movie/tracks in the music DVD.
_*For this tutorial I had ripped a music DVD consisting of 15 tracks. Since I wanted to extract the audio tracks from the video too, I ripped the DVD with files split chapter-wise, each chapter being a music track_.
a. Open DVD Decrypter. Click  on  <Tools>settings>IFO mode and select File splitting  By Chapter >OK 
View attachment 1548

b.Click on <Mode>, select IFO and load your DVD.Wait for the Input to show and in all the PGCs uncheck the chapters you do not want. Click on Decrypt.
When finished , you will have all the vobs in the designated directory.
View attachment 1549

_*View the DVD using Power DVD beforehand, browse through the titles and note down the chapters you may want to rip. Alternately you may rip all the chapters and then delete the vobs you do not want to convert. After deleting the unwanted vobs, you may renumber the vobs serially for Dr. Divx to bundle them together and start conversion in any sequence you may want. This gives you the choice of arranging your favourite tracks first. You may also name the first vob file and that will the title of the DivX CD- for example Best of AbbA_1.vob_
**_For ripping a DVD movie or if one does not require chapter-wise rip, I recommend using the tutorial *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32980&highlight=copy+DVDs_
_by go4saket.After the DVD decrypter finishes the job, you will have all the vob files and you need not proceed  further to compress it with DVD Shrink._
*Be patient. Dr.DivX is here.*
           2. Convert the vob files with Dr.DivX 2.0 OSS
a.Open Dr.Divx,browse to the folder containing the vob files, select *all* the vob files, drag and drop them into the Dr’s window.
b.Select the audio track, select the subtitle and then constrain the file size to 700MB.
c.After a short analysis (may be a minute or two),the left window will show the details below the preview window.
View attachment 1550

d. Click on encode and that takes you to the batch window.
View attachment 1551

e.Click on the Resume button to start the conversion process. 
f. After audio encoding (which took about 17’10” in this trial conversion), Video encoding in two passes is carried out and you can watch the progress.
View attachment 1552

_*Conversion time with the free DivX community codec will definitely be more_.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 6, 2008)

*DVD2DivX - the easy way guide/tutorial-Part 2*

*The Dr. delivers *……….in about four hours
View attachment 1553

g. Burn the file as a Data CD using any burner of your choice and you have the DivX CD
Enjoy.
Final file details:
View attachment 1554

_*On the face of it, mp3 audio @96 Kbps looked a disappointment. When played however, I could hardly make out any difference from the original._
Pros: easy even for a novice; experts can tweak the conversion settings.
Cons: Output File number fixed at one. At present, one cannot split the output file into two, for a 2 CD recording.  (Software continuously under development and it is indicated that such file splitting will be available in future versions.)  
                                          -- A maiden by a novice. E & O. E.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: DVD2DivX - the easy way guide/tutorial-Part 1*

nice but why on two parts.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: DVD2DivX - the easy way guide/tutorial-Part 1*

coz I cannot upload more than five images on one post. I did not know till after I uploaded five images


Thanks to the mods/admins for consolidating the two posts Part 1 and Part 2 together.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

Or use AutoGK


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 7, 2008)

Good that you brought in Auto GK.

I have tried *AutoGK* as well as DivX lab's own *DivX Converter*, before deciding that Dr.DivX gives the best possible video with perfect AV synchronisation and is the easiest and convenient to use by virtue of its simple interface. 

(I have licenced copies of DivX Converter as well as the erstwhile Dr.DivX 1.0.7 --- the last shareware version before it went open source)

Specifically for this project of ripping a music DVD by chapters (tracks), deleting unwanted chapters (vobs), consolidating all the remaining vobs together and converting it into one 700MB Divx file without pain, there is no way with AutoGK and DivX Converter. 

What all one does with Dr.DivX is, drag and drop *all the vob files together* into his window, select 700MB and that's it.No pains.


----------

